# Forming a cap slab



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

A friend of mine has no idea how to go about forming an indoor 12" cap slab. It's 15x20, has to have an opening for a pulley conveyance, and is accessible via ladder through where the conveyance will be.

What do I tell my ignorant friend?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

tell him ignorance is bliss and to find a contractor who does this kind of work. That's over 11 cuyds of concrete-maybe I'm ignorant, but why do you need 12" thick decking? Sure would hate to be on teh bottom side if it collapses


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Are there no prints for this job? Seems like a long span with out bar joists or beams. I've seen many elevated decks formed and poured but that thickness and span do not seem right without permanent support.


----------



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

Yessir, there's heavy reinforcement, iron angle, steel bar, etc. My "friend" is just wondering what shoring system everyone might use.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't referring to reinforcement in the concrete. I meant that the free span of concrete with out permanent bar joists or I beams underneath the slab seemed long. But anyway you would want to use shoring braces such as these.
http://www.formtechinc.com/Shoring_conventional.htm


----------

